# Royal/Ball Pythons for sale



## ch.reptiles (Jun 18, 2009)

I just came back from the Hamm Show in Germany and since i will be relocating next year i have decided to sell my collection of Royal Pythons to interested breeders or lovers who might want to start a breeding program. I am located in the United Kingdom - Birmingham and have been breeding for almost 8 years now so you should contact me for more information and price list including updated photos.

1.1 Piebald 07

1.1 Albino 07

0.1 Snow 06

1.2 Spider 07/08

1.1 Clown 07

0.1 Bumble Bee 06

Pm or email [email protected]

Greetings


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

You might be better off posting this in the reptile section, this is for rodents - not the best thing to mix snakes with


----------

